# Horse will pin her ears when I approach her?



## Amys First (May 22, 2014)

Make he move her feet.. it always works then they realize when there "bad" or nasty they have to work / move.. they will get the point.. 

This is how I see it when a bossy mare is in pasture and the goofy gelding comes and tries to "challenge" her what does bossy mare do? She runs him off kicks or bites (don't bite her lol) just remember you are that bossy mare when your out there and she's lower in pecking order!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

if she approaches you and her ears are pinned --- it is dominance and she is telling you to move out of her space

get loud, get big, get aggressive --- make her move away from you

if i don't have an extension like a whip, i take my hat off and wave it aggresively while approaching --- if i do have a whip - i slap the ground and usually that is enough to move them off --- if not, i get closer and closer until i make contact --- it usually never comes to making contact --- but there have been times that i have had to make aggressive contact to back them off (she charged me because i was ignorant enough to not recognize the ear pinning as aggressive behaviour)


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

It just confuses me, she'll stop right in front of me and let me halter her, pet her, and she'll even follow me. So, next time she does it, make yourself bigger, make a lot of noise, and make her move?


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Meadow said:


> It just confuses me, she'll stop right in front of me and let me halter her, pet her, and she'll even follow me. So, next time she does it, make yourself bigger, make a lot of noise, and make her move?


do it when she pins her ears at you --- but you have to pay attention to detail so you know whether or not she is pinning her ears at you or listening to something behind her

if her ears are pinned she is being dominant
if her ears are pinned and she is stretching her neck out mouth first - she is screaming at you "I AM GOING TO BITE YOU" 

If she is just walking up to you and nudging you with her nose - she wants your attention and probably a neck rub/scratch


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

Now that you mention she might be listening to something, I'll keep a closer eye on her body language. Thanks you lots!


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Meadow said:


> Now that you mention she might be listening to something, I'll keep a closer eye on her body language. Thanks you lots!


if you get the opportunity to watch a group of horses, you will eventually see one horse move another horse --- the pinned ears are very distinctive -- i could never tell the difference until i started watching mine around feeding time

after you see it once and recognize it for what it is --- you will never fail to recognize it again  .... first time i recognized it was an "aha" moment


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

I was searching through pictures and did find a distinct difference between what Cinder does and an angry horse :lol:.

Cinder looks like this: http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=441794&stc=1&d=1400868619

And a horse with truly pinned ears looks like this: http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=441802&stc=1&d=1400868643


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

Is it still considered she is trying to dominate me though? Or is she just not wanting to leave the pasture, arena, or her stall?


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Meadow said:


> Is it still considered she is trying to dominate me though? Or is she just not wanting to leave the pasture, arena, or her stall?


it doesn't sound like she is being dominant or aggressive --- that by itself does not rule out disrespect or poor manners

disrespect still means you need to move her feet
poor manners, just means she needs more training

she may not be wanting to leave the pasture -- depends --- she could be listening behind her because she is drawn to something behind her -- either a herd-mate, a nice patch of green grass, or a buddy across the fence


one of the more experienced members would probably be able to give you more information on the difference between poor manners and disrespect


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for your help. It has really helped me a lot .


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

She is being dominant, but more of the WHAT DO YOU WANT!!! and leave me alone mood.

But make no mistake it is dominance, and will get worse.

I would start out telling her to knock it off, do what needed to be done, and work with her from ground, leading, stopping and starting, backing her up and moving her over, and every time she gave that ****y attitude, shown here in picture you chose, tell her to knock it off.

This is exactly how a dominant horse behaves when they are trying to put you in your place.

Don't put up with it, and don't back down. Do not act the fool and go beating on her, just solid, quiet and firm handling.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

I met a mare this year who will pin her ears flat. Walk past her stall, and she'll stick her head out, ears pinned, and you'd think she was lunging to take a bite, but if you ignore her and just walk up and put on her halter, she turns into the biggest baby you ever saw. She'll follow and stand and behave like a little gem. It's just the approach is a bit wonky. I don't know if she'll ever stop pinning her ears, but luckily, her owner doesn't mind, and we learned it meant absolutely nothing. That said, with most horses, it DOES mean something. So be careful, be aware, and be safe.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you. Why does she approach me and then give me attitude?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here's some rules to think of:

#1. it's alway YOU approach the horse, not them you. now, they can appoach you most of the way, but the last few steps, you ask them to stop, and you approach them. especially with a hrose you do not know. and especially if they approach with either too much speed, or a bad attitude.

2. they need to look at you, both eyes, both ears before you walk up and halter them. this means if they aren't already looking at you , wlaking up with interest, as they often do, you get them to put their attention on you. 
that can mean you make a bit of a shuffle with your feet, or gently wiggle the leadrope in your hand, or sidestep a bit to get their half attention to become full attention, and they follow you with eye, ear and eventually step over to follow you.

3. if they pin their ears, interrupt that bad attitude, which will bring you back to #2, and you'll get correct attention. then you can approach to halter.

if a shuffle of your feet, a swat of your hat on your own thigh, a swing of the lead rope, a "Ah!" won't get their attention, then do waht it takes to move the feet, just enough for them to stop pinning, and then go to #2 and get two eyes, two ears.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

skiafoxmorgan said:


> I met a mare this year who will pin her ears flat. Walk past her stall, and she'll stick her head out, ears pinned, and you'd think she was lunging to take a bite, but if you ignore her and just walk up and put on her halter, she turns into the biggest baby you ever saw. She'll follow and stand and behave like a little gem. It's just the approach is a bit wonky. I don't know if she'll ever stop pinning her ears, but luckily, her owner doesn't mind, and we learned it meant absolutely nothing. That said, with most horses, it DOES mean something. So be careful, be aware, and be safe.


Mares --- don't you love them?

I have a dominant mare, very smart and a fast learner. But once she learns something, she thinks she knows it all. I've taught her to lower her head for the halter, and at times she'll stalk over to me with her ears pinned (yes, it's kind of intimidating) and her head down, demanding we get on with the program. I'm not worried, but I make it a point to NEVER retreat, and stay "big". What's hard it getting my friend to stop letting her push him around.


----------

